# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] Jvc πρόβλημα κεφαλή

## nikosi

Καλησπέρα, καλή χρονιά, έχουμε ένα πρόβλημα με μια βιντεοκάμερα "Jvc gr-d740E" . Έβαλαν μια κασέτα καθαρισμού που ήταν ξεραμένη όπως μου ανέφεραν και μάλλον χάλασε την κεφαλή(κεφαλές). Ξέρουμε αν φτιάχνεται, λόγω και της παλαιότητας της και αν συμφέρει η επισκευή της;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Νίκο,
έχω γράψει για το παραπάνω στο post #2 του thread 94 στην ενότητα "Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας".

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

